# First Year --Success... A Haunting at DHG Cemetery



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would consider our first year a great success.

We had given out around 140 treat bags although a few got given twice since they were picked up on the driveway and such.. I think some got dropped due to scared kids..

We didnt go for a scare to start but alot of people were creeped out and woudlnt come up the driveway for candy.. (20-30 kids) and then we had a bunch of adults from the area just show up and take pictures so all total i would say we catered to around 180-200 people which i am very very happy about

Here is a link to complete pictures.. I got some video that i had to edit up for inclusion in this years Haunt forum DVD.

Here is a sampling of some of the pics


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job! I'm in my 7th year and I'm just now getting 150 ToTs, so you're off to a great start.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You got some great shots. The scarecrow in the window is probably my favourite.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, extraordinary! Especially for a first year, how great!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations on a successful first year! You did a great job and now, well, you're hooked like the rest of us!


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

wish my first year looked like that, very nice


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

First year? Wow, you got a great jump start. Nice work.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone... Now onto the plans for 09..


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on a very successful first year and many more to come!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. First year??? Very well done!
Nice pictures too


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the plants and underbrush "growing" in the casket. Nice touch. And a Scarecrow _inside_ seems freaky! You're definitely off to a great start; '09 should be a real rocker!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics..
I also love the scarecrow in window pic
like the green coffin one too.
Excellent job for your first yr.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see even the family cat did its part to add to the decorations.

Your crank ghost is a beauty.

Are you sure this is your first year?


----------

